# Total "Inability"



## Michael (Oct 13, 2009)

Please allow me to split some hairs for the sake of conversation and beg an analogy. I've been having recent discussions around the first point of Calvinism. In particular, the focus has been on the ability of fallen man. 

So it is one thing to say that man is unable to truly behave righteously or merit salvation in his fallen state. However, this can be taken in different ways. Here is an analogy that I have used, but I would certainly appreciate a better one.

Let's say that there is a child who is responsible for keeping his room clean by order of his parents. 

One application of total inability would be if the child had no arms or legs and therefore could not possibly fulfill his duty. Personally I do not find this to be an accurate depiction of Biblical inability.

Another application would be if the child simply hated his parents so intensely that he would rather run away or die before lifting a finger of obedience. This animosity runs so deep that there is absolutely no inclination to even consider cleaning his room. I would consider this picture to be more in line with a sinner's Biblical disposition before God.

The difference between the two seems to be often blurred in Reformed apologetics.

Would anyone care to comment or provide a better example to use?

Many thanks...


----------



## Skyler (Oct 13, 2009)

I sometimes use eating worms. If worms are common food in your area, you could try substituting some other equally detestable food--something that someone could conceivably loathe so much as to prefer to die before eating it.

edit: The "common food in your area" part was included so as to be internationally sensitive.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 13, 2009)

Being totally and radically corrupt, man is incapable of acting in any way contrary to his nature or to change his current state and disposition to sin. This is affirmed by the many “cannots” in the Bible (Matthew 7:18; John 3:3, 5, 6:44, 65, 14:17, 15:4-5; Romans 8:7-8; 1 Corinthians 2:14, 12:3; James 3:8; Revelations 14:3), hence known as Total Inability.

I think then, Total Inability finds its source in Man's Total Depravity. Looking at your analogies, I would say the child's hatred for his parents is a faculty born out of original sin, while him being born without limbs a logical inference of his corresponding nature. 

Total Inability is defined as the inability to act contrary to one's nature, not so much whether one can merit salvation, though the two are more intricately linked than I can show here. I think it's better to first define freedom and the will; libertarian or complementary. Our nature is not detached from our will. Hence, Total Inability and Total Depravity.

Back to your analogy, I'd say the latter is better as it posits the sin nature better. Having no limbs seem to divert the guilt and responsibility that is ours due to our nature.

-----Added 10/13/2009 at 08:33:22 EST-----

An analogy I have heard (used by Paul Washer), which I found very good is this:

Suppose you have a bucket of filthy rubbish and a plate of warm barbeque. (See, I'm using it as a noun. Haha) If you let a pig loose, he will go straight for the rubbish because that's his nature. He won't go for the barbeque because he simply has no desire for it.

Suppose then, that in a moment, this pig is transformed into a man. His nature is totally and radically changed, not just turning over a new leaf. He can no longer plunge his head into rubbish.

Well, Washer was talking about regeneration but I think it illustrates our nature prior to salvation. We don't exactly have _free_ will in that we always eat what our nature desires or allows us to do so.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with Ewen's points. Your rebellious child analogy needs to include the point that this rebellion is an innate corruption which cannot be overcome by the child "coming to his senses" or the choice of "free will" -- for his will is not free but the slave of a corrupt nature. In this sense, he would be "unable" to obey or please his parents.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with Jim and Ewen on this. 

The fact that we are predisposed in our sin to hate God and therefore do not want to serve Him or be His child, is more like a child who hates his parents and will not clean his room, and even if he does, he does it with sinfulness in his heart. Unsaved people can do good things, but all good that is not done for God's glory is not good.

Also, if you're interested. Here is an outstanding categorized verse list of total depravity. It works very well in discipling new/inquisitive Christians as well as in witnessing.
Total Depravity Verse List Travis Carden .com


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 14, 2009)

> Would anyone care to comment or provide a better example to use?



This might be of some help.


There’s a house on fire, the people inside lit the fire in anger, defiance, and hatred toward God. The people inside don’t want to be rescued nor can they save themselves, the only way for them to be rescued is if someone goes in and saves them despite their desires. Christ enters the flames and saves some, not all, redeems some for His glory and good pleasure. The rest are left to burn in their rebellion and wicked desires.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Oct 14, 2009)

Personally, I just use the language of Scripture: we are dead in our trespasses and sins. Then I ask how responsive corpses are. THAT is biblical inability.


----------



## Andres (Oct 14, 2009)

I hear several good analogies. You might even add, not only can the child not clean his room, but he continually makes it messier, for that is all he knows. Someone must interfere to rescue him from his filth.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 14, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Let's say that there is a child who is responsible for keeping his room clean by order of his parents.
> 
> One application of total inability would be if the child had no arms or legs and therefore could not possibly fulfill his duty. Personally I do not find this to be an accurate depiction of Biblical inability.
> 
> ...



I think there are times when Total Inability (or Depravity) gets confused with the inability to do *any* good whatsoever. Which is why unbelievers and Arminians often set this one up as a strawman against Calvinism. It's not that the natural man can do no good, but rather the natural man can do nothing that merits any good from God's perspective. Even more forcefully put, natural man *does not* want to do anything to merit righteousness from God.

So using your analogy about the child cleaning his room, there may be some children who refuse to clean their rooms, but there are other children who will clean their room, not because their parents told them to, but because they want to for their own benefit; and even then it's not done to the parent's standards, but their own.


----------

